# Just found out how to grow garlic



## Chile Chef (Mar 1, 2010)

I just found out how to grow garlic via my brother who is staying in town for a while. 

What you do is to "Crack it & peel it, Plant it  1 1/2 inches in the soil with pointy side up and then cover it with the rest of the soil"


That's very cool.


----------



## vyapti (Mar 1, 2010)

I planted garlic and shallots last fall.  I'm anxious to see how they turn out.


----------



## Chile Chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Let me know and I'll keep you updated as well.


----------



## Kitchen Mama (Mar 8, 2010)

Could you grow it inside in a container? I have been trying to do this as I can't get down to plant things. Just wondering.


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 9, 2010)

You can grow anything inside as long as you have proper lighting, such as full spectrum.


----------



## Kitchen Mama (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Think I will give it a try.


----------



## 2belucile (Mar 15, 2010)

I am trying to grow chives.  Got some seeds, planted them some time ago, but the only thing I can show are a very small and thin things, ( they look like a head with only few very thin hairs). Well the only good thing is =   they are still alive!


----------



## 2belucile (Mar 16, 2010)

I forgot to ask:  is there something to help them grow a little faster? 
Thanks in advance for any help you can give, I dont have "green thumb".


----------



## Maralyn45 (Sep 21, 2010)

This posts is really full of information...thanks ..i come to know lot..


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 21, 2010)

Garlic likes good rich soil, and here in Missouri, we plant in October and harvest in June or July.

I wouldn't peel the individual cloves--just break the head apart and plant.  Keep the weeds down--garlic does not compete very well.


----------



## Claire (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't think I tried to grow garlic in Florida when I lived there, but I had a huge success with onion sets (and, yes, I lived in central FL).  I'd plant them very closely to start with.  As they'd mature, I'd thin them, giving "green onions" to my family and friends.  I planted them in the fall, and they were my winter crop.  By the end of the following summer I had small onions to eat and give away.


----------

